# Free picks from BestSportPunters



## BestSportPunters (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello I will publish here our free picks. Hope You could win with us some nice money


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Free picks from www.BestSportPunters.com*

2009-04-21 Real Madrid - Getafe Real -1.25 AH


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Free picks from www.BestSportPunters.com*

2009-04-21 Brescia - Avellino over 2.25 goals


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 22, 2009)

2009-04-21 Real Madrid - Getafe Real -1.25 AH  HALF LOST
2009-04-21 Brescia - Avellino over 2.25 goals WON


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 24, 2009)

Rapid Bucharest  Pandurii Tg Jiu-Romanian 1 pick:  Rapid -1 AH at 2.10


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 25, 2009)

Rapid Bucharest Pandurii Tg Jiu-Romanian 1 pick: Rapid -1 AH at 2.10 WON


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 25, 2009)

2009-04-25  CFR Cluj  Otelul Galati-Romania 1  CFR -1.25 AH at 1.90 from 18:30 CET


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 26, 2009)

2009-04-25 CFR Cluj Otelul Galati-Romania 1 CFR -1.25 AH at 1.90 from 18:30 CET PICK LOSE


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 29, 2009)

2009-04-29 Inter Turku Jaro pick: Inter Turku odds: 1,9


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 29, 2009)

2009-04-29 Rennes Bordeaux pick: Bordeaux 0 AH odds: 1,85


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 29, 2009)

Free pick:
2009-04-29  MTK Hungary  Ujpest Dozsa pick: Ujpest 18:00 CET odds dropped from 2,00 to 1.65..moved from paid to be fair to our Customers

for more information please check advertisement section


----------

